# Canon PIXMA MP210 E5 Error



## Evoss (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Guys
I just got problem with my printer 
It shows E5 Error on C so on Colour cartridge and Ihave tried all solutions but successful 
Can anybody help me with that ? I am using refilled cartridges they worked after reseting printer and just today it suddenly stopped working
if anybody has same problem please help 
thnx in advance


----------



## Evoss (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry i wanted say UNsuccessful


----------



## Evoss (Aug 3, 2011)

please admins delete this thread no one can be arsed


----------



## rickylaigo (Aug 31, 2011)

replace d colored cartridge.


----------

